# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  Snippet

## Olivia Simmons

What is a featured and rich snippet?

----------


## Steve R Jones

Have you GOOGLED this question?

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Yes, I have. But the results are somewhat similar, and I'm confused about the actual answer. I'm a student and I'm searching for the correct and understandable answer to it.

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *rich snippet?*

----------

